# Maker of German Brand HO Scale Art Studio



## glaur1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello. Back in the early-80s, I (or, rather, my parents) almost bought an HO-scale Art Studio for my layout. It even had figures in it, including an artist painting a nude model! It was made by what I believe was a German company. Has anyone else heard of this, and if so, does anyone know who made it. I would like to try to find one for my layout.

Many thanks!
Greg


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You're trying to find a nude model for your layout???

*LOL* Welcome to the forum, Glaur1!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*ebay*

Try the German ebay.
I think Weller is a German brand.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The maker is Prieser >>> http://www.imagesreplicas.com/prieser_figures.htm


----------



## glaur1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Was Prieser the maker of the Art Studio too? I know that Prieser makes the figures, but I wasn't sure if they make (or made) the Art Studio structure as well. Any ideas?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, they did...you'll find it here >>> http://www.rocousa.com/DETAIL.ASP?PRODUCT_ID=PR10106


----------



## glaur1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Shay, thanks, but the link you sent only has the figures, not the actual art studio structure. Forgive me if I am misunderstanding. Does anyone out there know what I'm referring to?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

glaur1 said:


> Shay, thanks, but the link you sent only has the figures, not the actual art studio structure. Forgive me if I am misunderstanding. Does anyone out there know what I'm referring to?


Not me, but I am watching and learning.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't believe they were sold as part of a building kit or otherwise. Faller, Vollmer and Kibri made suitable buildings with loft studios in them designed for this set. You may have seen some sort of package deal that is no longer offered.


----------



## glaur1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Shay--this is very helpful. I think you might be right. The Preiser figures you pointed out are indeed the ones I remember. Now I just need to find the structure. Many thanks. If you have any ideas let me know. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I purchased some ladies of the evening from that same company. Preiser they make some risque stuff. 

As I always say;"Enjoy it's built rite in." Hey it's your RR have it your way


----------

